# United Nations



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

http://www.foxnews.com/opinion/2015/03/ ... an-rights/

The world is sliding to a dangerous new place. I predicted before Obama's first election that he would betray our allies especially Israel. Now the politicians of many countries with large Muslim populations are knuckling under out of fear. The United Nations has proclaimed that Israel has worse human rights violations than Iran, North Korea, and Syria. They fail to acknowledge that what they consider human rights violations is building homes on land they own rather than giving it away to Palestinian terrorists. Just as sick is they are willing to overlook the real atrocities in nations that care nothing about human rights. I don't think Kingdoms, dictatorships, or communism have any human rights. The only real rights are with the ruling members of those societies. If the people of those governments have any rights it's only by the fickle benevolence of those who govern.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Plainsman said:


> http://www.foxnews.com/opinion/2015/03/29/un-says-israel-not-iran-north-korea-or-syria-worst-violator-human-rights/
> 
> The world is sliding to a dangerous new place. I predicted before Obama's first election that he would betray our allies especially Israel. Now the politicians of many countries with large Muslim populations are knuckling under out of fear. The United Nations has proclaimed that Israel has worse human rights violations than Iran, North Korea, and Syria. They fail to acknowledge that what they consider human rights violations is building homes on land they own rather than giving it away to Palestinian terrorists. Just as sick is they are willing to overlook the real atrocities in nations that care nothing about human rights. I don't think Kingdoms, dictatorships, or communism have any human rights. The only real rights are with the ruling members of those societies. If the people of those governments have any rights it's only by the fickle benevolence of those who govern.
> 
> I think the United Nations is simply throwing their weight behind Obama as a favor for his support of them.


----------

